# [SOLVED] I Lost my map file and now i only have the bsp file



## razgriz (Nov 19, 2008)

Hi i created a map for Jedi Knight Jedi Academy several months ago. I recently reformatted my computer several times and lost a few things including this map. I was wondering if someone could convert the .bsp file to a .map file for me because i try to do it myself and i could not. Link is: http://hdnetpatrol.tripod.com/planetary_base_V1.0.zip

The bsp file is in the map folder.



please PM me for my email address.



As a side note:

dose anyone know of a scripting Tutorial for Star Trek Elite Force 2
The quality of witch is equal to this Tutorial for jka (http://www.richdiesal.map-craft.com/tutorials/)


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

*Re: I Lost my map file and now i only have the bsp file*

you could try renaming it to .map, other then that you would have to create the map again.


----------



## razgriz (Nov 19, 2008)

*Re: above post*

Renaming the file would not work because the file structure is different.
For example to view a bsp file a person would need a program like XVI32. However to view a map file a person would need any old hex editor.


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

*Re: I Lost my map file and now i only have the bsp file*



> Decompiling is a very touchy subject amoung map makers, i suggest this tool is used sparingly and only on Maps you have permission for.
> 
> The only reason to decompile a map is to learn how things are done.
> to find out what entities were used how they linked and such forth.
> ...


As i do not own Jedi Knight nor Gradient you will have to try this out your self. Hope it goes well.

Source - http://www.setbb.com/phpbb/viewtopic.php?t=21&sid=75456697fd9e2c3cb064a796865d028b&mforum=aussie


----------



## razgriz (Nov 19, 2008)

*Re: I Lost my map file and now i only have the bsp file*

Thank you i got it to work

Side Note


I created the map in 2007

i lost the map file when i reformatted my computer


----------

